# OSX drivers for Canon Fiery RIPs/ Canon CLC700 colour copier?



## JeffCGD (Oct 2, 2002)

Is anyone aware of a driver or drivers to enable printing to a Fiery RIP box? We use a Fiery 5000 RIP box in our studio to print to our Canon CLC700 colour laser copier, and the lack of a suitable driver is the only thing preventing us moving the studio to OSX. I'm really looking for something that retains my access to as many of the features as possible.


----------

